# Router Videos



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

I viewed an excellent router video a while back and forgot to save it. It was very complete and the instructor was showing different profiles from just a few bits .
I have searched you tube and never found it and then I thought maybe it was here that I saw it .
Hope someone here can post a link to it so I can save it .


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bill, that video may be from a magazine site, such as "Fine Woodworking" etc.

I recall an article such as that in one of my wood working magazine/books.

Add Link:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...CH_hczZtl0A6e2SA1bpvbRg&bvm=bv.80642063,d.dGc


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Bill, that video may be from a magazine site, such as "Fine Woodworking" etc.
> 
> I recall an article such as that in one of my wood working magazine/books.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to that PDF . Some good reading there but I sure would love to find the video I am referring to .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

williamyoung said:


> Thanks for the link to that PDF . Some good reading there but I sure would love to find the video I am referring to .


there are a bazillion videos on this site...
you could try the search function....


----------



## hilldh (Mar 7, 2009)

*Router Use Video*

The video you might be referring to is the one taken at the "KMS Tools Woodshow Kreg Jig Seminar with Mark Eaton".

Hope this is what you were thinking of. I can't post the URL yet as I have not made enough postings.....been lurking in the shadows gaining as much knowledge from the site experts as I can, hee, her.

Happy video hunting,
Doug


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Come on in Doug, you have your 10 postings now.

Thanks for the link,Jame . I download those,print them and keep them in my shop because I can't remember all the different profiles and they help greatly in set ups.

Herb


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Come on in Doug, you have your 10 postings now.
> 
> Thanks for the link,Jame . I download those,print them and keep them in my shop because I can't remember all the different profiles and they help greatly in set ups.
> 
> Herb


I sure hope that is the one because I had spent a LOT of time searching for the one I am referring to .


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

hilldh said:


> The video you might be referring to is the one taken at the "KMS Tools Woodshow Kreg Jig Seminar with Mark Eaton".
> 
> Hope this is what you were thinking of. I can't post the URL yet as I have not made enough postings.....been lurking in the shadows gaining as much knowledge from the site experts as I can, hee, her.
> 
> ...


A good video. Here's the link 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=de9KEAxMV6g


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks a bunch guys . It is not the one I had in mind but I agree that one you posted is an excellent one .


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know if this is one you are looking for Bill, but it's pretty good

www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-YeSZ5dW90


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

MT Born said:


> I don't know if this is one you are looking for Bill, but it's pretty good!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-YeSZ5dW90
> 
> ...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bill not a vedio but shows profiles with only three bits
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/207/17profiles_3bits.pdf


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Bill not a vedio but shows profiles with only three bits
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/207/17profiles_3bits.pdf


Great link, John...this will be a wall-hanger as a reminder to think outside the box...next trip to Staples = laminating film...thanks...Nick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Great link, John...this will be a wall-hanger as a reminder to think outside the box.*..next trip to Staples = laminating film..*.thanks...Nick


cheap hair spray...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Bill not a vedio but shows profiles with only three bits
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/207/17profiles_3bits.pdf


This is the same that the link in post #2


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I have been compiling a folder in my computer with router related info.

I have been router challenged for many years even though I have done a lot of other kinds of hobby woodworking and sell a lot of it at craft sales. I have owned a couple terrible quality routers over the years and make-shift router tables but always made a mess of anything I took a router to . So at 78 I figured it was time I learned . . lol . . 

So on a black Friday sale I got 25% off of the prices shown on these two units. Got them set up and did my first basic routing project after dinner last night. That system is going to be a joy to use compared to what I have previously had . It has been over 20 years since I incorporated any routing into my projects so always tried to choose ones that didn't require routing . 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005RHPD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H12DQ6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

This is the very first thing I have made using the router since getting the new Bosch Router and Bosch Router Table .

I had seen someone selling these sliding dovetail book racks at a craft sale many years ago when I was selling scroll sawed fretwork clocks and other scroll sawed items. It is made of white oak. It is only 4" wide and should be about 5.5" wide but it was what I had to work with at the time as a practice piece . 



Still looking for other small craft sale items like this that require different styles of routing to dress them up and compiling the ideas in my computer for future use .


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> cheap hair spray...


I guess if I wasn't bald I might have known that...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, we ought not be embedding or linking copyrighted material:bad::bad:


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

with just three or four bits in it and was going on about how many different profiles can be made with just three bits .[/QUOTE said:


> I remembered of this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ois0x6l2L4&list=UUckETVOT59aYw80B36aP9vw


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Bill-
You may have seen this one too but it's quite good.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggb8UgRwpA8&list=UUPFnMDaLyIKxyWSfGa81bsA


----------



## jcayer (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you Dave for posting that video ! Very good !!! I will have to look at it again, there is a lot of interesting stuff (for a beginner like me... ) !

Jean


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

MT Born said:


> Bill-
> You may have seen this one too but it's quite good.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggb8UgRwpA8&list=UUPFnMDaLyIKxyWSfGa81bsA


Thank you ever so much for that link. That is exactly the one that I have been searching for . Don't know why I couldn't find it with regular search's but at least I have it now and safely saved for future reference.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Bill are you referring to the one by Jim Heavy?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Jim Heavy is one of the better WW video guys out there. (though that's not exactly a high bar.) Not only does he explain things clearly but keeps the lame jokes to a minimum. He can be a little long winded, though - I much prefer the pace that Alex Snodgrass sets.


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

tvman44 said:


> Bill are you referring to the one by Jim Heavy?


Yes , that is the one.
I like his presentation . 
Thanks again .


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

williamyoung said:


> Thank you ever so much for that link. That is exactly the one that I have been searching for . Don't know why I couldn't find it with regular search's but at least I have it now and safely saved for future reference.


Looks interesting.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

*A bit late but*

Shopnotes/Woodsmith used to podcast their woodworking seminars before they started producing Woodsmith Shop.

They provided the 17 profiles from 3 bits article linked in the 2nd post as an article in one of the magazines, or as an online extra for podcast 30, which is available here for general download.


----------

